# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa > Arduino >  Hỏi về nguồn cấp cho Arduino

## DuongHuy0077

Hiện tại mình đang xài con linh kiện L293D có một ổ cắm nguồn ngoài với điện áp tối đa là 36V, dòng tối đa là 0.6A, mình muốn dùng ắc quy xe máy 12V cấp nguồn cho động cơ bước chạy thông qua con driver này có được không? vì trên ắc quy không có ghi là dòng bao nhiêu nên mình không biết. Mà sẵn cho mình hỏi luôn là các bình ắc quy mình thấy đều không có ghi cường độ dòng mà chỉ ghi điện áp và dung lượng, vậy cho mình hỏi là khi cắm vào thiết bị thì chỉ cần điện áp của ắc quy nhỏ hơn điện áp tối đa của thiết bị là được rồi phải không? còn dòng điện thì tuân theo định luật Ohm rồi nên tự nhiên nó thỏa dòng tối đa có phải không.

----------


## Gamo

Dùng ắc quy thì ok thôi, quan trọng là bạn khống chế dòng bằng cách nào? Bạn đã đo trở của motor bạn chưa?

Cái chính là bạn muốn làm gì? Vọc Arduino hay làm CNC?

----------

DuongHuy0077

----------


## CKD

1. Về acquy thì danh định là áp & dung lượng. Mặc định đươc xem xả với dòng 1C là ok. VD acquy 12V, 2000mAh thì xả được dòng 2A và duy trì được 1h thì hết dung lượng.

2. Dòng và áp trên mạch L293 là max có thể chịu được. Vậy nên việc cấp nguồn cần được tính toán để không quá áp, quá dòng. Nếu điều khiển step thì nên cấp nguồn nối tireps qua điện trở hạn dòng. Vì rất ít step thông dụng chịu được áp 12 V.

3. Nếu dùng qua ngỏ Vin của arduino thì không nên quá 12V vì có thể gây cháy ic ổn áp.

----------

DuongHuy0077

----------


## DuongHuy0077

> Dùng ắc quy thì ok thôi, quan trọng là bạn khống chế dòng bằng cách nào? Bạn đã đo trở của motor bạn chưa?
> 
> Cái chính là bạn muốn làm gì? Vọc Arduino hay làm CNC?


Mình tính vọc arduino để thử viết code thui, nhưng hôm bữa mua cái động cơ bước cũ nên bay hết thông số rồi, xài cục pin vuông 9v thì nó không chạy nổi, cứ kêu ì ì thôi hà nên mình định đổi sang ac quy xem sao? À mà sẵn cho mình hỏi luôn là mua đồng hồ đo VOM ở thành phố hcm thì chỗ nào bán uy tính nhỉ? cảm ơn nhiều hen

----------


## Gamo

Thật ra điều khiển step driver ko đơn giản là cắm điện theo đúng áp ghi trên motor & chạy theo đúng sequence. Làm thế thì con step chỉ chạy è è từ từ thôi. Muốn mua đồng hồ VOM thì bạn chạy ra Nhật Tảo

----------

DuongHuy0077

----------


## Kythuat188_MV

Theo em thì nguồn nuôi arduino chỉ tầm 9V thôi ạ vì con AMS1117 sẽ bền hơn mình chỉ lấy tín hiệu điều khiển từ arduino và cấp 12v cho L293.

----------

DuongHuy0077

----------

